# Página de búsqueda de componentes Philips por aplicación o función



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesante página de Philips que permite buscar componentes por FUNCIÓN o por APLICACIÓN , si bién está en inglés es bastante intuitiva y tiene los datasheet !

http://www.nxp.com/#/homepage


----------

